# Abbott's Bitters



## stealw0rker (Jul 7, 2009)

This one i got in an antique shop a few years back for $2 !!!
 Anyone know what the age of this might be? 

 Thanks for any info.


----------



## stealw0rker (Jul 7, 2009)

oh! forgot to add that this is still about half full.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 7, 2009)

Pretty cool. You can tell by the label that its mostly booze.


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 7, 2009)

How tall is this?  I have one in mint condition with full label, stopper and an advertising pamphlet to go with it.  Mine is the sample size.


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 7, 2009)

Business founded in1865.  Manufacture of these bitters began in 1872.  C.W. Abbott & Co. Established in 1876.  It is a common bitters.  Apparentley there are a lot of various "go-withs"associated with this company, (like many others) and included thermometers, mustache combs, cocktail pestles, etc.  Your bottle originally had a 2 " dunce cap shaped cover which doubled as a pourer.  Info from Ring/Ham book.


----------



## stealw0rker (Jul 7, 2009)

this bottle is about 4 inches tall.


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is mine.  It is a bit older than yours though but very similar.  Mine is from the roaring '20's.  The company was founded in 1865 but they didn't start making their bitters until 1872.  "this" bitters had many uses, physicians prescribed it as a Stomachic and Alterative.  It was also used as a mixer and flavoring, I have several recipies for Abbotts bitters including Ginger Ale, Pumpkin pie, vanilla ice cream, sherbet, iced tea, lemonade, etc. etc.  This information comes from the pamphlet that I have.  My bottle is smaller than yours, it is the sample size.


----------



## stealw0rker (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> Business founded in1865.Â  Manufacture of these bitters began in 1872.Â  C.W. Abbott & Co. Established in 1876.Â  It is a common bitters.Â  Apparentley there are a lot of various "go-withs"associated with this company, (like many others) and included thermometers, mustache combs, cocktail pestles, etc.Â  *Your bottle originally had a 2 " dunce cap shaped cover which doubled as a pourer.*Â  Info from Ring/Ham book.


 I believe the cap you see is the original one.  His bottle is only 4" tall.  The large size I know had the pourer on the cap.  I have seen a few small abbotts including mine, with caps and they do not have the pourer or even a hole for it to attach too.


----------



## lastabbott (Mar 17, 2012)

I AM AN ABBOTT WHOESE 2ND PATERNAL GRANDPARENTS WERE BORN AND I REMEBER IT WAS DAIRY BUT IT WAS ALSO DAIRY IN BROOKLYN THEN LONG ISLAND


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello Leah the last,

 Welcome to this old thread. You've injected a whole new angle here, though I think you may be barking up [8D] some, all together different branch of the family.

 Have you heard from the Siegerts yet?

 Are you thinking of the late Cornelius (W. or F.) Abbott?

 "SIEGERT et al v ABBOTT et al Supreme Court General Term First Department October 13 1893 1 Thadb Marks Angostura Bitters In an action to restrain the use of a trade name it appeared that until 1875 plaintiffs label read Aromatic Bitters Prepared by Dr Siegert at Angostura In 1876 the manufacture was removed to Port of Spain Trinidad From 1875 to 1884 the label was Aromatic Bitters or Angostura Bitters Prepared by Dr Siegert at Angostura now Port of Spain Trinidad In 1884 this label was adjudged false in not disclosing that Dr Siegert himself was dead and that the bitters were no longer made at Angostura and was changed to Aromatic Bitters or Angostura Bitters Formerly Prepared at Angostura by Dr Siegert etc From 1872 to 1875 GH Maynard & Co made at Baltimore Angostura Aromatic Bitters and In 1876 defendants succeeded them and continued the manufacture and sale The court found that plaintiffs called their mixture after the place it was made and did not use the word Angostura as descriptive of the article till 1875 three years after Maynard Defendants testified that their article was so called from its chief Ingredient Angostura or cusparia bark Held that plaintiffs had no trade mark In the words Angostura or Angostura Bitters...

 Appeal from special term New York county Action by Carlos D Siegert Alfredo C Siegert and Luis B 0 Siegert trading as Dr JGB Siegert & Hijos against *Cornelius W Abbott and Cornelius F Abbott trading as CW Abbott & Co *for injunction From a judgment restraining defendants from using the words Angostura Bitters or Angostura as descriptive of bitters made by them defendant Cornelius F Abbott appeals Reversed..." From 1894.

 I don't believe that DAIRY and bitters would be a good mix. [8D]





From.


----------

